# Using a 7803 (triple) left shifter for a double setup



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I have heard this can be done. Is anybody actually using such a setup, e.g. using a triple 7803 left shifter with a double or compact setup. I would use a proper 7800 double front derailleur. I would think you just use the two lowest shift positions and set the upper limit screw of the FD so you don't accidentally upshift to the ghost third ring. I don't see how you could do this accidentally anyway.

Will it work pretty much as well as a 7800/7801 double left shifter? Any issues?

I'd imagine the 7803 left shifter may weigh a few more grams than a 7800/7801.


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

I am running a similar set up with older 105 parts in my trainer bike. The only issue I've noticed is there seems to be a delay and a "hard spot" in the pedal stroke when shifting to the big ring. It may be because I am using a triple FD though.


----------

